# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Владимир Высоцкий [bard, singer-songwriter, acoustic]

## Sanych

*Владимир Семёнович Высоцкий*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии:
*Влади́мир Семёнович Высо́цкий* (25 января 1938, Москва, СССР — 25 июля 1980, там же) — выдающийся русский советский поэт, певец и актёр, автор нескольких прозаических произведений, заслуженный артист РСФСР (1986, посмертно) и лауреат Государственной премии СССР (1987, посмертно).

Как актёр сыграл около тридцати ролей в фильмах (в том числе «Место встречи изменить нельзя», «Вертикаль»). Участник постоянной труппы театра Драмы и комедии на Таганке.

Высоцкий особенно прославился исполнением своих авторских песен под акустическую гитару. В годы строгой цензуры он затрагивал целый ряд запретных тем, отчего и сам во многом был под запретом, — в советские времена его записи распространялись почти исключительно на магнитоальбомах, запрещались съёмки в ряде фильмов, выехать за границу стало возможным только благодаря активным действиям жены — французской актрисы Марины Влади.

В. С. Высоцкий родился 25 января 1938 года в 9 ч 40 мин в Москве, в роддоме на Третьей Мещанской улице, 61/2.
*
Семья:*

    * Отец — Семён Владимирович (первоначально, возможно, Вольфович) Высоцкий (1916—1997) — уроженец Киева, военный связист, ветеран Великой Отечественной войны, полковник.
    * Мать — Нина Максимовна (урождённая Серёгина, 1912—2003) — по специальности переводчик с немецкого языка.
    * Дядя — Алексей Владимирович Высоцкий — писатель, участник Великой Отечественной войны.
*
Детство*

Раннее детство Владимир провёл в московской коммунальной квартире на 1-й Мещанской улице: «…На тридцать восемь комнаток всего одна уборная…» — напишет в 1975 году Высоцкий о своём раннем детстве. Во время Великой Отечественной войны, в 1941—1943 гг., жил с матерью в эвакуации в селе Воронцовка, в 20 км от райцентра — города Бузулук, Чкаловской (ныне — Оренбургской) области. В 1943 году возвратился в Москву, на 1-ю Мещанскую улицу, 126 (с 1957 года — проспект Мира). В 1945 году пошёл в первый класс 273-й школы Ростокинского района Москвы.

Через некоторое время после развода родителей, в 1947 году, Владимир переезжает жить к отцу и его второй жене — Евгении Степановне Высоцкой-Лихалатовой. В 1947—1949 годах они проживал в г. Эберсвальде (Германия), по месту службы отца, где юный Володя научился играть на фортепиано.

В октябре 1949 года он вернулся в Москву, пойдя в 5-й класс мужской средней школы № 186. В это время семья Высоцких живет в Большом Каретном переулке, 15. (В настоящее время на доме установлена мемориальная доска). Этот переулок увековечен в его песне: «Где твои семнадцать лет? На Большом Каретном!».

*Начало карьеры артиста. Первые браки*

С 1953 года Высоцкий посещал драмкружок в Доме учителя, руководимый артистом МХАТа В. Богомоловым. В 1955 году закончил среднюю школу № 186, и, по настоянию родственников, поступил на механический факультет Московского инженерно-строительного института им. Куйбышева, из которого уходит после первого семестра.

Решение об уходе было принято в новогоднюю ночь с 1955 на 1956 год. Вместе со школьным другом Высоцкого — Игорем Кохановским было решено провести новогоднюю ночь весьма своеобразным манером — за исполнением чертежей, без которых их не допустили бы к сессии. Где-то во втором часу ночи чертежи были готовы. Но тут Высоцкий встал и, взяв со стола банку с тушью (по другой версии — с остатками крепко заваренного кофе), стал поливать её содержимым свой чертёж. «Всё. Буду готовиться, есть ещё полгода, попробую вступить в театральный. А это — не моё…»

С 1956 по 1960 гг. Высоцкий — студент актёрского отделения Школы-студии МХАТ им. В. И. Немировича-Данченко. Он занимается у Б. И. Вершилова, затем — у П. В. Массальского и А. М. Комиссарова. На первом курсе познакомился с Изой Жуковой, на которой женился весной 1960 г. 1959 год ознаменовался первой театральной работой (роль Порфирия Петровича в учебном спектакле «Преступление и наказание») и первой ролью в кино (фильм «Сверстницы», эпизодическая роль студента Пети). В 1960 году произошло первое упоминание о Высоцком в центральной печати, в статье Л. Сергеева «Девятнадцать из МХАТ» («Советская культура», 1960, 28 июня).

В 1960—1964 гг. Высоцкий работал (с перерывами) в Московском драматическом театре им. А. С. Пушкина. Сыграл роль Лешего в спектакле «Аленький цветочек» по сказке С. Аксакова, а также ещё около 10 ролей, в основном — эпизодических.

В 1961 году на съёмках кинофильма «713-й просит посадку» познакомился с Людмилой Абрамовой, ставшей его второй женой. (Официально брак зарегистрирован в 1965 г.)

*Начало поэтической работы*

В начале 60-х годов появились первые песни Высоцкого. Песня «Татуировка», написанная в 1961 г. в Ленинграде, многими считается первой. Неоднократно таковой её называл и сам Высоцкий.

Однако существует песня «49 дней», датируемая 1960 г. Отношение автора к песне было весьма критичным: в автографе ей дан надзаголовок «Пособие для начинающих и законченных халтурщиков», с пояснением в конце, что «таким же образом могут быть написаны» стихи на любые актуальные темы. «Надо только взять фамилии и иногда читать газеты». Но, несмотря на то, что Высоцкий как бы исключал эту песню из своего творчества (называя «Татуировку» первой), известны фонограммы её исполнений в 1964—1967 гг.
*
Зрелые годы*

В дальнейшем песенное творчество стало наряду с актёрством главным делом жизни. Проработав менее двух месяцев в Московском театре миниатюр, Владимир безуспешно попытался поступить в театр «Современник». В 1964 году Высоцкий создал свои первые песни к кинофильмам и поступил на работу в Московский театр драмы и комедии на Таганке, где проработал до конца жизни.

В июле 1967 года познакомился с французской актрисой Мариной Влади (Мариной Владимировной Поляковой), ставшей его третьей женой (декабрь 1970 г.).

В 1968 году послал письмо в ЦК КПСС в связи с резкой критикой его ранних песен в центральных газетах. В том же году вышла его первая авторская грампластинка «Песни из кинофильма „Вертикаль“». Летом шестьдесят девятого Высоцкий «умер» клинической смертью, и тогда выжил только благодаря Марине Влади. Она в это время была в Москве. Проходя мимо ванной, она услышала стоны и увидела, что Высоцкий кровоточит горлом. 

Ноябрь 1971 — премьера в театре на Таганке спектакля *«Гамлет»*, главная роль — В. Высоцкий, режиссёр — Ю. Любимов

15 июня 1972 года в 22:50 по эстонскому телевидению показана 55-минутная передача «Парень с Таганки» — первое появление Высоцкого на советском телеэкране, если не считать кинофильмов с его участием.

В 1975 году Высоцкий поселился в кооперативную квартиру на Малой Грузинской улице, 28. В том же году впервые и в последний раз прижизненно опубликовано стихотворение Высоцкого в советском литературно-художественном сборнике (День поэзии 1975. М., 1975).

13 февраля 1978 года приказом № 103 Министерства культуры СССР, согласно записи в аттестационном удостоверении артиста № 17114, Владимиру Высоцкому была присвоена высшая категория вокалиста-солиста эстрады[3], после чего Высоцкий уже был официально признан «певцом-профессионалом».

В 1978 году записывается на телевидении Чечено-Ингушской АССР. В 1979 году участвует в издании альманаха «Метрополь».

В 1970-х годах знакомится в Париже с цыганским музыкантом и артистом Алёшей Дмитриевичем. Они неоднократно исполняли вместе песни и романсы и даже собирались записать совместную пластинку, но Высоцкий умер в 1980-м, и этот проект не осуществился. 

Вместе с актёрами Театра на Таганке ездил с гастролями за границу — в Болгарию, Венгрию, Югославию (БИТЕФ), Францию, Германию, Польшу. Получив разрешение выехать к жене во Францию с частным визитом, сумел также побывать несколько раз в США (в том числе и с концертами 1979 г.), Канаде, Таити и т. д.

Высоцкий дал более 1000 концертов в СССР и за рубежом.

22 января 1980 года записывается на ЦТ в программе «Кинопанорама», фрагменты которой будут впервые показаны в январе 1981 года, а целиком передача (хронометраж 1 час 3 мин.) выйдет только в 1987 году.

*Последние дни и смерть*
3 июля 1980 года состоялось выступление Высоцкого в Люберецком городском дворце культуры в Московской области, где, по словам очевидцев, он выглядел нездоровым, говорил, что неважно себя чувствует, но на сцене держался бодро и вместо полутора запланированных часов отыграл двухчасовой концерт[5]

14 июля 1980 года во время выступления в НИИЭМ (Москва) Владимир Высоцкий исполнил одну из своих последних песен — «Грусть моя, тоска моя… Вариация на цыганские темы». 22 июня 1980 года состоялся один из последних концертов Высоцкого (в Калининграде), на котором ему стало плохо. 16 июля он провёл свой последний концерт в подмосковном Калининграде (ныне Королёв)[6].

18 июля 1980 года Высоцкий последний раз появился в своей самой известной роли в Театре на Таганке, в роли Гамлета — одноимённой постановке по Шекспиру.

25 июля 1980 года Высоцкий скончался во сне в своей московской квартире.

*Похороны*
Владимир Семёнович был похоронен 28 июля 1980 года на Ваганьковском кладбище.
Сообщений о смерти Владимира Высоцкого в советских средствах массовой информации практически не печаталось (появилось лишь два сообщения в «Вечерней Москве» о смерти и дате гражданской панихиды, некролог в газете «Советская культура» и, возможно, после похорон, статья памяти Высоцкого в «Советской России». За крошечный некролог в «Вечерней Москве» спустя два дня после публикации был снят с должности главный редактор газеты. Над окошком театральной кассы было вывешено скромное объявление: «Умер актёр Владимир Высоцкий». Ни один человек не сдал назад билет — каждый хранит его у себя как реликвию. И, тем не менее, у Театра на Таганке, где он работал, собралась огромная толпа, которая находилась там в течение нескольких дней (в день похорон были также заполнены людьми крыши зданий вокруг Таганской площади).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Я НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ*

Я не люблю фатального исхода, 
От жизни никогда не устаю. 
Я не люблю любое время года, 
Когда веселых песен не пою.

Я не люблю холодного цинизма, 
В восторженность не верю, и eще — 
Когда чужой мои читает письма, 
Заглядывая мне через плечо.

Я не люблю, когда — наполовину 
Или когда прервали разговор. 
Я не люблю, когда стреляют в cпину, 
Я также против выстрелов в упор.

Я ненавижу сплетни в виде версий, 
Червей сомненья, почестей иглу, 
Или — когда все время против шерсти, 
Или — когда железом по стеклу.

Я не люблю уверенности сытой, — 
Уж лучше пусть откажут тормоза. 
Досадно мне, что слово «честь» забыто 
И что в чести наветы за глаза.

Когда я вижу сломанные крылья — 
Нет жалости во мне, и неспроста: 
Я не люблю насилье и бессилье, — 
Вот только жаль распятого Христа.

Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу, 
Досадно мне, когда невинных бьют. 
Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу, 
Тем более — когда в нее плюют.

Я не люблю манежи и арены: 
На них мильон меняют по рублю, — 
Пусть впереди большие перемены — 
Я это никогда не полюблю!

1969

----------


## Vanya

> Сообщений о смерти Владимира Высоцкого в советских средствах массовой информации практически не печаталось


вот это поражает больше всего (не удивляет)... в этом отношении можно провести параллель с Клинских и Башлачёвым, которые были известны всему союзу, но практически нигде не крутились в СМИ

----------


## Asteriks

*Уголок кабинета в доме Владимира Высоцкого.*

----------


## Sanych

_Анкета заполнена 28 июня 1970 г. по вопросам артиста театра им. Вахтангова Анатолия Меньшикова, ранее работавшего в Театре на Таганке._





> *Имя, отчество, фамилия:* 	      Владимир Семёнович Высоцкий. 
> 
> *Профессия:* 	                      Актёр. 
> 
> *Самый любимый писатель:*         Булгаков. 
> 
> *Самый любимый поэт:* 	       Б. Ахмадулина. 
> 
> *Самый любимый актёр:* 	       М. Яншин. 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Высоцкий умер 25 июля, когда в Москве проходили XX Олимпийские игры. Его последнее выступление состоялось 16 июля в Калининграде. Представьте, что бы творилось в Москве, если бы СМИ сообщили о его смерти? Смерти всеобщего народного любимца...

*Бег иноходца*

Я скачу, но я скачу иначе -
По камням, по лужам, по росе.
Бег мой назван иноходью - значит:
По-другому, то есть - не как все.





> Мне набили раны на спине,
> Я дрожу боками у воды.
> Я согласен бегать в табуне -
> Но не под седлом и без узды!
> 
> Мне сегодня предстоит бороться,-
> Скачки! - я сегодня фаворит.
> Знаю, ставят все на иноходца, -
> Но не я - жокей на мне хрипит!
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Вот что есть у меня в аудио-коллекции. Кому что надо, заказывайте. Будем вылаживать потихоньку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Владимир Высоцкий с женой Мариной Влади
*

----------


## Sanych

*5 интересных фактов из жизни Высоцкого* 





> *Факт 1*
> Во время съемок фильма «Вертикаль» Высоцкий написал несколько альпинистских песен. С одной из них связан забавный эпизод. Режиссер Станислав Говорухин несколько дней отсутствовал, куда-то уезжал по делам, а когда вернулся, то первым делом зашел в номер к Высоцкому и никого там не обнаружил. Он увидел на кровати какие-то исписанные листки, заглянул и прочел слова только что написанной песни: «Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка...» Перечитав эти строки раза два, Говорухин уже знал их наизусть. Он спустился в холл гостиницы и увидел Высоцкого, который сидел в буфете с гитарой, в окружении нескольких актеров. Не успели поздороваться, как Высоцкий похвастался, что написал великолепную песню для фильма и готов ее исполнить.
> – Ну давай, – согласился Говорухин, который уже задумал розыгрыш.
> Высоцкий ударил по струнам и запел: «Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка...» Не успел он пропеть и трех строк, как Говорухин прервал его:
> – Да ты что, Володя! Ты шутишь... Это же известная песня, ее все альпинисты знают...
> – Да не может быть! – не поверил Высоцкий.
> – Как не может быть? Там дальше еще припев такой будет:
> Отставить разговоры,
> Вперед и вверх, а там
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*Ещё один интересный случай из жизни Владимира Семёновича*

Подъехав к своему дому в Мезон-Лаффите (район в Париже), Высоцкий и Влади обнаружили, что запарковать машину негде. Влади вышла, а Высоцкий, найдя наконец место для парковки, начал... снимать дворники и зеркало. За этим занятием и застал его полицейский. Поскольку Высоцкий не мог ничего толком объяснить (его французский был в то время еще очень плох), страж порядка взял его за локоть и повел в полицию.

«Володя стал кричать: «Марина! Марина!» Марина вышла. Полицейский сказал ей: «Он снимал зеркало и дворники. - «Так он из Москвы. Он русский». До того дошло: «Извините, мсье! Я не знал, что вы русский. Я знаю, что у вас это снимают».

----------


## vova230

Саныч, скидывай куда нибудь все подряд. Очень нравится особенно молодой Высоцкий.

----------


## Asteriks

> Саныч, скидывай куда нибудь все подряд. Очень нравится особенно молодой Высоцкий.


Правильное решение! Вот незадача, детя мои не понимают Высоцкого... Только включу - просят выключить...((

----------


## Sanych

Значит буду заливать частями точно как на скринах моих. Слева на право, сначала верхний ряд - 1. 2. 3. Потом нижний ряд 4. 5. 6. Получиться 6 частей.

----------


## vova230

Астерикс, ты их попроси вслушаться в слова. Музыка это просто фон, главное смысл слов.
Я как-то слышал песню, рок, песня польская, на польском, и если просто слушать не задумываясь, то нормально, хороший ритм, приличная музыка, громкая как и положено для тяжелого рока, но вот слова. Короче там говорится о том, что рок это фабрика собак и обезьян и все кто его слушает это псы и обезьяны.
Не хочется чтобы кто-то меня обзывал обезьяной. Потому и не люблю музыку, где не понимаю слова.

----------


## Sanych

*1* 	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*2*     	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*3*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*4*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*5*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*6*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

> Короче там говорится о том, что рок это фабрика собак и обезьян и все кто его слушает это псы и обезьяны.
> Не хочется чтобы кто-то меня обзывал обезьяной. Потому и не люблю музыку, где не понимаю слова.


может это просто стёб на эту тему, как у Дай Дарогу, ну или как у Ляписов, например

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Булат Акуджава* 
*Уладзiмiру Высоцкаму* 
Пра Валодзю Высоцкага рвалася песьня з душы. 
Вось яшчэ аднаму не вярнуцца дадому з паходу... 
Кажуць, быццам грашыў, быццам сьвечку ня ў час патушыў. 
Як умеў, так i жыў, а бязгрэшных ня мае прырода. 
Ненадоўга разлука, на мiг, а затым чарадой 
Адпраўляцца i нам па сьлядах па яго па гарачых... 
Хай гучыць над Масквою ахрыплы яго барытон, 
Ну а мы разам зь iм пасьмяемся i разам паплачам. 
Пра Валодзю Высоцкага песьню пiсаць я хацеў, 
Але рукi дрыжэлi i зь вершам матыў не раднiўся... 
Белы бусел маскоўскi на белае неба ўзьляцеў, 
Чорны бусел маскоўскi на чорную глебу спусьцiўся... 
*1980* 
_Пераклаў Мiхась Булавацкi_

----------


## HARON

Как мог человек,так и жил
Не нам обсуждать его жизнь!
Любимый он был миллионами!
Попробуй на Славе такой продержись,
И не уподобись тем,которые были г***ми

----------


## fIzdrin

Струна на пределе,закручен колок,
и голос звучит на разрывы аорт,
Ему б отпустить,чтобы песню допеть,           
Он мог доползти,предпочел долететь.

И вот,где-то там,высоко,высоко,
Продолжает он нам"все не то,все не то",
Неоконченный стих,недопетые песни,
Вопрошением ввысь,бесконечные"если".

----------


## vova230

> *1* 	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> *2*     	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> *3*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> *4*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> *5*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> *6*      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Саныч, перезалить сможешь?
А то я, блин, только первую часть успел скачать.

----------


## Sanych

Могу но позже. Сегодня всё виснет и скорость очень медленная.

----------


## Sanych

Залью все части, как и было.

Пока что 2-ая часть - 	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
3-я часть - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Скачал все три части. Был приятно поражен. Много песен таких, что не было ни на пластинках, ни по телику не показывали, да многих и на кассетах не слышал. Очень много кажется раннего Высоцкого.

----------


## Sanych

Добавлю остальные. Что то со скоростью перебои большие. Бывает 0.2 - 0.5 только только.

----------


## Sanych

"В. Высоцкий" часть 4 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

"В. Высоцкий" часть 5 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

"В. Высоцкий" часть 6 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

